# Left-Handed Tape Measure



## mnld

chewy said:


> Im the same but no issues with a metric tape measure.


I think we should all go to metric, especially for dumb drywall sakes.haha


----------



## WBailey1041

I cut stuff wrong often. It's always my fault not the tape measures. Don't make rocket science out of this. I know a lot of under thirty guys that can't read a tape if they had all day.


----------

